# Ukrainian guerilla war



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 31, 2022)

2nd Amendment allows for gun ownership and militias. Militias couldn't stand up to modern armies, but they might be able to fight a guerrilla war if they have popular support.

Ukraine might be invaded by the Russians.

Ukraine is pretty much open country that's good for tanks and armored vehicles which the Russians have plenty of.


The Ukrainian guerillas have strong popular support among the civilians. Both men and women are drafted so there's a lot of prior military.

Do you think Russia will have the determination to do what it takes to put down a guerrilla war? Mass hangings, destruction of whole villages and towns, etc?


How do you see a Ukrainian guerrilla war turning out?

Do you see any parallels between a Ukrainian guerilla war and a futuristic, hypothetical American guerilla war?


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 31, 2022)

Lol

People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Lol
> 
> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.


*Why Would Any Americans Fight for Liberal Traitors?*

Much of the military will be on the Red States' side, so it will be ineffective in putting down secession.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 31, 2022)

Not so flat and open

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Lol
> 
> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.






Have fun trying to launch your drones when you can't travel on the roads to get to your drone facilities.


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Have fun trying to launch your drones when you can't travel on the roads to get to your drone facilities.


If you think militias can fight the government I've got a bridge to sell you.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> If you think militias can fight the government I've got a bridge to sell you.





Yeah, we were so successful in Afghanistan and Vietnam. 

Moron.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Lol
> 
> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.






The Taliban and other Muslim groups put up resistance for decades even against those drones.

Gotta' be able to pay for those drones if the economy collapses and the US decides to declare its own citizens terrorists.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, we were so successful in Afghanistan and Vietnam.
> 
> Moron.


You going to live like ISIS and the Taliban did? Yeah, they were _*so*_ successful in engagements with the U.S military, huh? None of you idiots is actually prepared for or willing to do that. You're just some old shit talker fantasizing about younger men throwing their lives away to kill the liberals.

Coward.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 2nd Amendment allows for gun ownership and militias. Militias couldn't stand up to modern armies, but they might be able to fight a guerrilla war if they have popular support.
> 
> Ukraine might be invaded by the Russians.
> 
> ...


I wish those people the best at maintaining their independence.

Absolutely no parallels in this country.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> You going to live like ISIS and the Taliban did? Yeah, they were _*so*_ successful in engagements with the U.S military, huh? None of you idiots is actually prepared for or willing to do that. You're just some old shit talker fantasizing about younger men throwing their lives away to kill the liberals.
> 
> Coward.





Yeah, they were very successful.   I guess you aren't very aware of modern warfare.  If it comes here it is going to be like the Balkans.

Look it up.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 31, 2022)

Vietnam had jungle.

Afghanistan had mountainous, rugged terrain.

In both countries, American forces held the cities.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vietnam had jungle.
> 
> Afghanistan had mountainous, rugged terrain.
> 
> In both countries, American forces held the cities.





No, they didn't.  The Americans held firebases.  That's all.  The rest of the country was insurgent land.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they didn't.  The Americans held firebases.  That's all.  The rest of the country was insurgent land.



No.

Look at the Tet Offensive.

Viet Cong and North Vietnam Regulars tried to take the cities.

They wouldn't have tried to take the cities if they already had them.


----------



## Anomalism (Jan 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, they were very successful.   I guess you aren't very aware of modern warfare.  If it comes here it is going to be like the Balkans.
> 
> Look it up.


Your masturbation fantasy will never be more than just that. Life isn't even close to bad enough here for people to be desperate enough to try to fight like that. At most some people will engage in terrorism. Maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will blow up a college and kill a bunch of liberals or something. You'll have to settle for celebrating things like that instead.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 31, 2022)

I hope the Ukrainians bleed them dry……may it be Afghanistan part 2……and may all of the Putin cronies turn on him…..


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Your masturbation fantasy will never be more than just that. Life isn't even close to bad enough here for people to be desperate enough to try to fight like that. At most some people will engage in terrorism. Maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will blow up a college and kill a bunch of liberals or something. You'll have to settle for celebrating things like that instead.





I think you are not paying attention. 

Typical.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 1, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> If you think militias can fight the government I've got a bridge to sell you.


*We Are a UN-Occupied Country.  Where Are the Wolverines?*

Tell it to George Washington.  And he would have beaten the parade-ground Redcoats a lot sooner if his own government hadn't been full of ignorant, timid, and self-serving cheapskates.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 595402
> 
> The Taliban and other Muslim groups put up resistance for decades even against those drones.
> 
> ...


*There's No Such Thing As a Non-Combatant in a Combat Zone*

The Tail Bunnies won because of our suicidal Rules of Engagement.  In the 1920s, the British beat the Iraqis in six months because they had no such straitjacket.  The fake civilians must help us kill the enemy or they are the enemy and we must kill them.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 1, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Your masturbation fantasy will never be more than just that. Life isn't even close to bad enough here for people to be desperate enough to try to fight like that. At most some people will engage in terrorism. Maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will blow up a college and kill a bunch of liberals or something. You'll have to settle for celebrating things like that instead.


*We Deserve Better Than What the Rulers Have Let Us Have.  A Proud Citizen Tells Them What They Better Accept.*

The patriots in 1776 had a lot better life than practically all British citizens.  But it is the American Way not to compare oneself downward.  So any time some self-appointed authority says we have it so much better than most other nations, he's just trying to get you to accept his clique's tyranny.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 1, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *We Are a UN-Occupied Country.  Where Are the Wolverines?*
> 
> Tell it to George Washington.  And he would have beaten the parade-ground Redcoats a lot sooner if his own government hadn't been full of ignorant, timid, and self-serving cheapskates.



It was a lot easier to get the same weapons the British had back then.

Most anyone could afford a musket. State militias bought cannon.

Today, look at how much a M249 SAW machine gun costs, or a Bradley fighting vehicle. War has become out of reach for the common man. Not to mention these things are illegal.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 1, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *We Deserve Better Than What the Rulers Have Let Us Have.  A Proud Citizen Tells Them What They Better Accept.*
> 
> The patriots in 1776 had a lot better life than practically all British citizens.  But it is the American Way not to compare oneself downward.  So any time some self-appointed authority says we have it so much better than most other nations, he's just trying to get you to accept his clique's tyranny.


Go scream it at the sky. You'll never do anything but complain, ever.

*Ever.*

None of you will. You're all full of shit waiting for somebody else to do your fighting for you.


----------



## westwall (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It was a lot easier to get the same weapons the British had back then.
> 
> Most anyone could afford a musket. State militias bought cannon.
> 
> Today, look at how much a M249 SAW machine gun costs, or a Bradley fighting vehicle. War has become out of reach for the common man. Not to mention these things are illegal.





That's why you kill the operators, and take their weapons from them.  Duh.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 1, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It was a lot easier to get the same weapons the British had back then.
> 
> Most anyone could afford a musket. State militias bought cannon.
> 
> Today, look at how much a M249 SAW machine gun costs, or a Bradley fighting vehicle. War has become out of reach for the common man. Not to mention these things are illegal.


I mean how fucking stupid do you have to be to compare the effectiveness of militia in the 1700s to 2022?


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 1, 2022)

westwall said:


> That's why you kill the operators, and take their weapons from them.  Duh.


You're not doing anything but talking shit from the comfort of your chair. That's all you're good for.


----------



## westwall (Feb 1, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> You're not doing anything but talking shit from the comfort of your chair. That's all you're good for.





I'm glad you think so.


----------



## braalian (Feb 1, 2022)

I’m going to guess most Americans are too soft to live the life long-term guerilla warfare would require.


----------



## westwall (Feb 1, 2022)

braalian said:


> I’m going to guess most Americans are too soft to live the life long-term guerilla warfare would require.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is true.  However, with a population of 340 million the percentages show at least 3 million who will have no problem with it.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Lol
> 
> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.


You do understand that your own cowardice doesn't necessarily translate into the cowardice of all, don't you?  I'm thinking someone just outed themselves and wants to find some cover through whataboutism.  BTW... on 9-11-01, NINETEEN INDIVIDUALS changed the world forever.  Their skill and training?  Mostly, they didn't mind dying for what they believed.  As messed up as it was, it still took an act of selflessness to accomplish great things.  If you think 19 punks with religious delusions are more dedicated to their beliefs than most Americans, your main problem is YOU.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 2, 2022)

braalian said:


> I’m going to guess most Americans are too soft to live the life long-term guerilla warfare would require.


Possibly.  But the only real question you get to answer is "will you"?


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, we were so successful in Afghanistan and Vietnam.
> 
> Moron.


THIS^ it's a tell-tale sign of weakminded Liberals who so look down on America that they think EVERYONE else in the world is a better, more moral, more "just" person.  In short, they're just deluded fools.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

ESDRAELON said:


> You do understand that your own cowardice doesn't necessarily translate into the cowardice of all, don't you?  I'm thinking someone just outed themselves and wants to find some cover through whataboutism.  BTW... on 9-11-01, NINETEEN INDIVIDUALS changed the world forever.  Their skill and training?  Mostly, they didn't mind dying for what they believed.  As messed up as it was, it still took an act of selflessness to accomplish great things.  If you think 19 punks with religious delusions are more dedicated to their beliefs than most Americans, your main problem is YOU.


I'm not afraid of dying. I just have the sense to recognize that we have it too good in this country for his fantasy to happen. Anybody that wants others to pick up arms and and start killing each other is not only a coward, but also an ungrateful and shortsighted fool. This country is great and will continue to be. Imagine sitting on your old, fat and comfortable ass in an airconditioned room with internet and thinking we actually have a problem that's worth all that blood and pain. You want to talk about deluded fools? Let's start _there_.

The terrorists on 9/11 were religious fanatics. I'm sure there are some of those on the right. I already covered that. Maybe he'll get his time to cheer when some murderer kills a bunch of liberals in an act of terror. He won't get the war that he wants to _observe_ though. By the way those terrorists on 9/11 didn't come close to defeating our government. They killed some of our people and it was a tragedy, but we are far too strong to be defeated by something like that.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

braalian said:


> I’m going to guess most Americans are too soft to live the life long-term guerilla warfare would require.


No, they're not too soft. Americans in general are strong and brave. It's just that it's not worth it and sane people recognize that. We have it damn good here and only a childish moron would want to throw everything into chaos over politics. If those dudes are serious then I don't respect them any more than terrorists, because that's the most they will ever accomplish with violence.

You'd have to be a real fucking loser to actually want that.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Lol
> 
> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.



Why would anyone be in the woods.  

I think you are confusing land battle with insurgency.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Why would anyone be in the woods.
> 
> I think you are confusing land battle with insurgency.



Because on today's modern battlefield, if you don't have concealment and cover like a forest offers, you'll be dead in a very short time.

Unless you can go toe to toe with the opposition.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> ........He won't get the war that he wants to _observe_ though. By the way those terrorists on 9/11 didn't come close to defeating our government. They killed some of our people and it was a tragedy, but we are far too strong to be defeated by something like that.







You related to some freshman congressperson from Minnesota?...


Sounds like it

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Because on today's modern battlefield, if you don't have concealment and cover like a forest offers, you'll be dead in a very short time.
> 
> Unless you can go toe to toe with the opposition.






You going to bring in UN troops or are you going to rely on US military troops to possibly kill off their kin?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Your masturbation fantasy will never be more than just that. Life isn't even close to bad enough here for people to be desperate enough to try to fight like that. At most some people will engage in terrorism. Maybe you'll get lucky and one of them will blow up a college and kill a bunch of liberals or something. You'll have to settle for celebrating things like that instead.


There is too much infrastructure to defend my friend.

If we're going to be cold and hungry...we're all going to be cold and hungry together.


Otis Mayfield said:


> Because on today's modern battlefield, if you don't have concealment and cover like a forest offers, you'll be dead in a very short time.


I wouldn't fight that battle.

Insurgency isn't a boxing match.

When you are weaker than your opponent... you fight him where he is weak.

I can't tell you what I would do... mostly because what I know will work would also work for smaller enemies (terrorist) of our country... (the big guys already know...but because they are big guys,  they suffer from the same vulnerabilities).

I don't want to give them any ideas.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Militias couldn't stand up to modern armies



You're really going to say that after your president just surrendered what is supposed to be the greatest modern army in the world to militia forces in Afghanistan?

LOL


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

If you really want to know what fighting an insurgency would be like and what tactics would be involved...start with US Army FM 3-24.  It's open source and free to download.

The goal of insurgency is to:

A) deplete your enemies resources.

B) turn the populace against them.

C) decimate their will to fight.

(There was a pretty large post here that I deleted... Even being careful it gives away too much.  Intelligent people can figure out The What easily enough... and with a little imagination and research The How isn't difficult to ascertain.)

Just like The Matrix...an advanced society is systems built on other systems.  Remove one... Perhaps the system can adjust,  remove two... pandemonium,  remove three...cascade failure...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> There is too much infrastructure to defend my friend.
> 
> If we're going to be cold and hungry...we're all going to be cold and hungry together.
> 
> ...




You won't have more than half the population on your side. The other half would be videoing you on their phones and sending it in to the FBI.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You won't have more than half the population on your side. The other half would be videoing you on their phones and sending it in to the FBI.


One...what makes you think the cellular towers wouldn't be a target?

Two... That would make the videographer a target... their families a target... their homes and businesses a target... If they aren't brave enough to pick up a gun and attack you,  they likely don't have the fortitude to act against you in any other way...because someone may well be videoing them as well.

Ever hear the saying a brave man dies once but the coward dies a thousand deaths?

Ever think about what that means?  The coward is imagining their deaths in their own mind.  Think about how that relates to this situation.

3) In this situation the FBI would ALSO be a target.  The person sending such a video would immediately be suspected of attempting to lure federal officers into an ambush.  It trying times,  most will understand the best action will be to keep ones head down from BOTH sides.

If they don't,  they will after they find themselves under interrogation by the FBI they were trying to help.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You won't have more than half the population on your side. The other half would be videoing you on their phones and sending it in to the FBI.







You think so?

What makes you think that wouldn't be one of the first pieces of infrastructure to have....... issues?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> One...what makes you think the cellular towers wouldn't be a target?
> 
> Two... That would make the videographer a target... their families a target... their homes and businesses a target... If they aren't brave enough to pick up a gun and attack you,  they likely don't have the fortitude to act against you in any other way...because someone may well be videoing them as well.
> 
> ...




*Two... That would make the videographer a target... their families a target...*

That's what Hitler said!

lol

I can just see the headline:

"Separatists crucify 26 People in Biloxi Missouri!"

The whole fucking country would come down on your head like the wrath of God, screaming for your blood.

Yeah, that's what your insurgency needs, "tard leadership."


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Two... That would make the videographer a target... their families a target...*
> 
> That's what Hitler said!
> 
> ...






Hitler had the government and military backing him and he too murdered unarmed female protestors and threw people who opposed him in the gulag without due process.

Why would people fighting the government allow the government the chance of claiming martyrs crucified or hung to justify the governments crusades? It would be better if they'd just...... disappear.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> If they don't, they will after they find themselves under interrogation by the FBI they were trying to help.


Take that another Inception level deeper.  The insurgents... if they were to become privy to an informant in a densely populated area... would be wise to engage in informational warfare.  Abduct and interrogate the suspect violently while impersonating Federal Authorities... tell the informer that an informant accused them of attempting to lure Federal Agents into an ambush...then release them alive telling them to never reveal any information about the interrogation.

How long do you think it would take for that story to spread?

What affect do you think that would have on future informants?

The biggest mistake you guys make is believing that if this hypothetical action took place... and believe me when I say I hope it doesn't... But if it did that you'd be fighting a bunch of rubes with shotguns.


The truth is Veterans between 18 an 49 are overwhelmingly Republican.  And those numbers include the Navy... which while more Democrat leaning...is also less dedicated to warfighting at the individual level... and generally their skills would not be relevent to land warfare.

Without their inclusion,  I suspect the veteran party gap would increase expansively.

You can see how that inclusion shifts the balance of power.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> It was a lot easier to get the same weapons the British had back then.
> 
> Most anyone could afford a musket. State militias bought cannon.
> 
> Today, look at how much a M249 SAW machine gun costs, or a Bradley fighting vehicle. War has become out of reach for the common man. Not to mention these things are illegal.


*Only Blue Helmets Will Fight for Blue-State Tyranny*

Patriotic soldiers will turn their guns on the Glowbullie government, so the weaponry officially owned by the Feds will not give them superiority in firepower.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> *Two... That would make the videographer a target... their families a target...*
> 
> That's what Hitler said!
> 
> ...



Aren't we fighting?

If we're fighting... No one is going to notice.

Plus,  this is obviously a false flag operation perpetrated by government agents.  Everyone knows you can trust the media to tell the truth... all they do is lie to cover for the ineptitude of the government.

These were actually innocent casualties of a government raid....just like when "killed the terrorist" responsible for the gate bombing in Afghanistan...









						August 2021 Kabul drone strike - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




They're just trying to turn their own fuck up to their advantage by blaming us.

There are pictures of those guys that shot up that house wearing FBI vests and tactical gear...see?

And BTW Biloxi is in Mississippi... There is no Biloxi in Missouri.  Those idiots can't even get the town name right in their propaganda hit piece... They don't give a single damn about these people except to use them to stir up animosity against us... your friends and neighbors...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Go scream it at the sky. You'll never do anything but complain, ever.
> 
> *Ever.*
> 
> None of you will. You're all full of shit waiting for somebody else to do your fighting for you.


*Crunch, Crunch.  Squish, Squish.*

Your insults may cover up your fear, but they'll just provoke us into action even more.  We can crush the girlyman government like grapes.  Time to quit whining and start making wine.  Vengeance is a great vintage.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> That's why you kill the operators, and take their weapons from them.  Duh.


*White Will Not Fight for Blue*

The operators will kill their suppliers and join us.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> I mean how fucking stupid do you have to be to compare the effectiveness of militia in the 1700s to 2022?


*GI Girlymen*

The blowtorch won't be on the Snowflakes' side.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 596079
> 
> You going to bring in UN troops or are you going to rely on US military troops to possibly kill off their kin?
> 
> *****SMILE*****


*The Deep State's Sheep Will Run Away From Red-State Rams *

The Blue Helpless need the Blue Helmets.


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Because on today's modern battlefield, if you don't have concealment and cover like a forest offers, you'll be dead in a very short time.
> 
> Unless you can go toe to toe with the opposition.





Forests offer you neither.  Methinks you are completely unaware of modern technology.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Crunch, Crunch.  Squish, Squish.*
> 
> Your insults may cover up your fear, but they'll just provoke us into action even more.  We can crush the girlyman government like grapes.  Time to quit whining and start making wine.  Vengeance is a great vintage.


Whatever you say big man.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> You think so?
> 
> What makes you think that wouldn't be one of the first pieces of infrastructure to have....... issues?
> 
> *****SMILE*****


God you're such a badass. I'm sure you're very scary and not some disgusting slob.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> People in this country talk a lot of shit about fighting the government. Have fun in the woods freezing your balls off while you try to dodge drone fire.


.

One of the benefits of guerilla warfare is that you don't actually have to hide in the woods ... 
You can hide next door and kill anyone that would tell anybody.



(For you crooked folks in the FBI ... That doesn't mean I am starting anything)
.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> One of the benefits of guerilla warfare is that you don't actually have to hide in the woods ...
> You can hide next door and kill anyone that would tell anybody.
> ...


Yeah.

Y'all love your hypotheticals.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Y'all love your hypotheticals.


.

It's not a hypothetical and has been a tactic for centuries ...   

.​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> God you're such a badass. I'm sure you're very scary and not some disgusting slob.







One of the first rules of warfare always disrupt the enemies communications.

Do you know how to fix and operate a HF radio station? Run your own landline? Carrier pigeons? Pony express?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> God you're such a badass. I'm sure you're very scary and not some disgusting slob.


.

Why don't you tell all those crooked folks in the FBI it doesn't mean anything ...
I mean really, just a few internet tough guys talking smack, and nothing to worry about ... Right?

They actually seem to think it is the number one domestic threat ... They could probably use your input.

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It's not a hypothetical and has been a tactic for centuries ...
> 
> .​


Get started then. What are y'all waiting for?


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Why don't you tell all those crooked folks in the FBI it doesn't mean anything ...
> I mean really, just a few internet tough guys talking smack, and nothing to worry about ... Right?
> ...


Right wing terrorists are not a threat to the stability of our nation. The terrorism they may randomly commit would be very sad though.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 596255
> 
> One of the first rules of warfare always disrupt the enemies communications.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed that you can actually take yourself seriously. Cringe lord...


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Right wing terrorists are not a threat to the stability of our nation. The terrorism they may randomly commit would be very sad though.


.

Oh sorry ... I thought we were talking about guerilla warfare and not your political nonsense and fantasies.
You keep your eye on those Right Wing Terrorists ... You'll never get a glimpse of what is coming.

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> You'll never get a glimpse of what is coming.


Neither will you, because it's nothing. Impotent rage.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Get started then. What are y'all waiting for?


.

What are you talking about ... I don't have anything to wait for.

.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Neither will you, because it's nothing. Impotent rage.


.

I'm not angry ... Are you?

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I'm not angry ... Are you?
> 
> .​


Nope. 

I'm just saying it like it is.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm just saying it like it is.


.

You haven't said it _"like it is"_ yet ... That's point everyone keeps making.

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> You haven't said it _"like it is"_ yet ... That's point everyone keeps making.
> 
> .​


We'll let more time pass and then see who was deluded and who wasn't.  I'll be waiting for those hordes of patriotic right wing militia. haha


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> We'll let more time pass and then see who was deluded and who wasn't.  I'll be waiting for those hordes of patriotic right wing militia. haha


.

You're looking for _"hordes of patriotic right wing militia"_ under your bed ... And you suggest someone else may be delusional?

.​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> I'm amazed that you can actually take yourself seriously. Cringe lord...








The only one cringing here is you

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> You're looking for _"hordes of patriotic right wing militia"_ under your bed ... And you suggest someone else may be delusional?
> 
> .​


No I'm not. lol I fear things that actually exist and need be feared. People that talk shit about killing people are impotent and delusional losers.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> No I'm not. lol I fear things that actually exist and need be feared.


.

Doesn't sound like it ... But whatever you need to tell yourself is okay I guess.

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Doesn't sound like it ... But whatever you need to tell yourself is okay I guess.
> 
> .​


I don't fear right wingers even a little bit. I think they're full of shit. lol Is that not obvious?


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> No I'm not. lol I fear things that actually exist and need be feared. People that talk shit about killing people are impotent and delusional losers.


Soldiers and Marines talk about killing people all the time... Are they impotent and delusional losers?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> I don't fear right wingers even a little bit. I think they're full of shit. lol Is that not obvious?


.

It might be more obvious if you ever stopped incessantly talking about how much you don't fear them.
It gives the opposite impression when it is about all you have to say ...   

.​


----------



## Maxnovax (Feb 2, 2022)

I hope Russia takes it over. Submit to king Putin!


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It might be more obvious if you ever stopped incessantly talking about how much you don't fear them.
> It gives the opposite impression when it is about all you have to say ...
> ...


That's all there is to say to impotent idiots puffing their chests out and screaming at the sky.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Are they impotent and delusional losers?


If they talk about killing Americans they've dishonored the uniform and are delusional losers, yes.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> That's all there is to say to impotent idiots puffing their chests out and screaming at the sky.


.

So now you are consumed with idea of talking to people screaming at the sky ... And you suggested someone else was delusional.

.​


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> So now you are consumed with idea of talking to people screaming at the sky ... And you suggested someone else was delusional.
> 
> .​


Right, anyway...

I'm bored of this now.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Right, anyway...
> 
> I'm bored of this now.


.

Thank goodness ... Because you really weren't adding much to the discussion.
Hell ... I was about to fall asleep.

.​


----------



## Missourian (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> If they talk about killing Americans they've dishonored the uniform and are delusional losers, yes.


I like you.  I think you're a decent person... but I think you are overly optimistic and somewhat naïve.

The military just/is running a counter-insurgency operation called Robin Sage in North Carolina... Might be over by now...it started on the 13th of January.









						Special Forces Will Simulate An Insurgency On U.S. Soil In Upcoming Unconventional Warfare Exercise
					

Robin Sage exercises held in the Carolinas prepare Green Berets for the complex missions they will be called upon to accomplish when deployed.




					www.thedrive.com
				




Put two and two together my friend... this is the world we live in now.

If you can't see freedom in this country deteriorating I can't help you with that.

Do you like to read?

I recommend starting with Orlando Figes _A Peoples Tragedy: The Russian Revolution 1891 to 1924._

It's also available on audio.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I like you. I think you're a decent person... but I think you are overly optimistic and a somewhat naïve.


.

Yeah ... A bunch of people storming the Capitol Building isn't guerilla warfare ...  
People like Anomalism like to think everyone is talking about hillbillies running around with AR-15's.

.​


----------



## whitehall (Feb 2, 2022)

How does a Ukraine guerilla war translate to the United States of America's Constitution? Ukrainians aren't like us. During WW2 Ukraine soldiers were used as killer guards in Nazi concentration camps. The modern criminal enterprise in Ukraine paid the current president's son for a no show job in their energy industry when Hunter Biden couldn't speak the language and had no background in the field. My guess is that dirty tricks lefties want to compare some sort of foreign guerilla activism to law abiding Americans who use firearms for self protection and hunting.


----------



## Anomalism (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I like you. I think you're a decent person


Likewise. I think most of you are. That's why I give you conservatives a hard time over this. I don't like being so direct and rude to people I generally respect, but this issue is something I feel strongly about so I don't mince words. No hard feelings to anybody. We'll all start fresh in the next one as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Esdraelon (Feb 2, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> This country is great and will continue to be.


Just as long as it's run the way the Left demands it be run.  That isn't going to continue.  It also doesn't require taking up arms to tear it all down, either.  Steal another election, refuse to allow a serious investigation, and you may get away with standing up your little sham in DC but one hell of a lot of us will tell Uncle Sam to go eff himself with whatever new laws get passed by an illegitimate government.  

Whatever fantasies you folks entertain about millions of us being compelled to follow the rules YOU set down in a corrupt system, are fantasies you'll see blown away by civil disobedience.  You and your DC thugs don't have enough jail cells to get the job done.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 3, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I like you.  I think you're a decent person... but I think you are overly optimistic and somewhat naïve.
> 
> The military just/is running a counter-insurgency operation called Robin Sage in North Carolina... Might be over by now...it started on the 13th of January.
> 
> ...



Y'all lost your minds.

You know what image you portray to people when you parade around town with your AR15 and camo gear?

Violent take over, rape and murder.

And if history holds true, they'd be right.

And you just admitted how easily and willingly you'd murder innocent American citizens during an insurrection.

You're never going to get the people on your side. And for an insurgency, people are your life blood.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You know what image you portray to people when you parade around town with your AR15 and camo gear?


You watch too much television my man.

The people where I live are already on my side...or more correctly...I'm on theirs.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You're never going to get the people on your side. And for an insurgency, people are your life blood.


.

"They" are the People ... The same as you ... 
Keep fucking around and there may be more of "them".

.​


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 3, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm just saying it like it is.


*Wolverines Will Have the Last Laugh and Silence the Jackals*

By adopting a smug, smirking, know-it-all attitude, you're trying to cover up your fear of patriots.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 3, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> Right, anyway...
> 
> I'm bored of this now.


*Denial UC a Crocodile*

Then your therapy is complete.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Do you see any parallels between a Ukrainian guerilla war and a futuristic, hypothetical American guerilla war?


Anything the Ukranian citizen militias can so, American civlian militias can do better.
I use the term "citizen militia" to clarify that they are not NG or some other reserve component.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 3, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Anything the Ukranian citizen militias can so, American civlian militias can do better.
> I use the term "citizen militia" to clarify that they are not NG or some other reserve component.



Ukrainian citizen militias have better access to more modern military weapons.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Ukrainian citizen militias have better access to more modern military weapons.


Given to them by the state, to defend against a russian invasion.  
If the US citizen militias were defending the US, we'd have access to the same weapons.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 3, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Given to them by the state, to defend against a russian invasion.
> If the US citizen militias were defending the US, we'd have access to the same weapons.



That's just the thing, you'd be attacking the US Army, Airforce and Marines.

It wouldn't even be like the Civil War where you have the support of the states like Virginia supported Lee and Stonewall. You and your crew would be all by your lonesome.

Nobody is going to give you modern, military weapons. No other country is going to cross America to give you modern, military weapons.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> That's just the thing, you'd be attacking the US Army, Airforce and Marines.


In -one- scenario.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 3, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> In -one- scenario.



Okay, say China attacked and somehow got a beach head in Washington state.

The militia, fighting on the side of the people and the government, would do as well as it could.

At least as good as Germany's Volkssturm - Wikipedia

This was Germany's last-ditch effort at defending the homeland against the Russians. It was made up of men over 65 and boys under 14. They were issued left over, surplus gear for the most part.

All the other men were in the military.

The Volkssturm had one or two successes, but they were mostly slaughtered.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 3, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> The militia, fighting on the side of the people and the government, would do as well as it could.


And have access to the military-grade hardware that the US military has.

If the Ukranian civilian militia were armed aaccording to what its members owned as their personal weapons, they would be far outgunned by the US civilian militia. 
Thus, my statement


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Feb 3, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> And have access to the military-grade hardware that the US military has.
> 
> If the Ukranian civilian militia were armed aaccording to what its members owned as their personal weapons, they would be far outgunned by the US civilian militia.
> Thus, my statement



All the best gear would go to the front-line military.

The militia and National Guard would get what's left over. And the leftovers might be pretty good.

The National Guard already deals with this, getting the left-over equipment.

Hand-me-downs, etc.


----------



## badbob85037 (Mar 7, 2022)

Anomalism said:


> If you think militias can fight the government I've got a bridge to sell you.


Militias have put their names on a list. Governments love list. It's ones who are nameless that will end a government's abuse.


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Okay, say China attacked and somehow got a beach head in Washington state.
> 
> The militia, fighting on the side of the people and the government, would do as well as it could.
> 
> ...






Because Germany didn't have a gun culture.  Guns were foreign objects save to the ruling elite, and the soldiers when they were trained.  American hunters are vastly superior to the Volksturm.


----------

